# FBH Conference 2015



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all,

The FBH Conference will be held on the 20th June 2015, at Doncaster Racecourse - Entry ticket to the conference also gives you entry to the IHS show the following day. There are some great speakers lined up, so please put the date in your diary, its an excellent day.

Further details will be posted in due course - watch this space

Thanks all

Colin


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Colin Clark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The FBH Conference will be held on the 20th June 2015, at Doncaster Racecourse - Entry ticket to the conference also gives you entry to the IHS show the following day. There are some great speakers lined up, so please put the date in your diary, its an excellent day.
> 
> ...



This managed to get posted twice, please see the thread above, mods can this one be removed pretty please?

Thanks


----------

